# first and LAST time using morton TQ



## derag2 (May 31, 2016)

What a mess trying to keep it all together and rubbed in putting it in the bags.....  Hopfully it turns out I know I didn't get every bit in every bag but I tried....  This better be good bacon..  Next time around is going to pops brine.  Curing for 9 to 10 days just worked out better than 14 this time around..... Any tips for using this crap?


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 1, 2016)

Check out Bearcarver's posts. He uses Morton TQ with great success.

Chuck


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

What kind of bacon are you making? Don't forget that Tender Quick also contains Nitrate which is not approved for the production of bacon commercially in the USA. I know you are not producing this commercially but we still need to point out the USDA guidelines.

I must confess that I much prefer dry cure bacon over immersion cured bacon and so I now only use a dry rub. I prefer to make my own cure using cure#1 too rather than using a pre-mixed cure. All of the pre-mixed cures I have tried to date have always been way too salty.

The easiest way to apply the dry cure (be it Mortons or your own) is to blitz the cure, sugar and any spices to a powder in a coffee grinder and then apply it to the meat in a roasting pan. Don't worry if it does not all stick to the meat as, after you have placed the meat into the bag, you can brush any excess to one corner of the pan and pour it into the bag too.













Cure in bag.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 1, 2016






You may find that a little fine powder remains in the pan but this will actually only be a fraction of a gram and can be ignored.

You may find this helpful


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I looked at bear carvers deal but just found it to be a mess, it gets every where trying to rub it into the meat. Maybe a pan of some kind would have helped.   I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away that fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal.  It's belly bacon from the pig I had butchered, just seemed more messy than wanted. Hopfully it will be good bacon in the end, I added brown sugar like bear did and will rub pepper and whatnot on it after then cure for the overnight rest..


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

Derag2 said:


> I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away cthat fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal


The Nitrate is converted to Nitrite slowly by bacterial action and there will still be plenty of Nitrate still in the bacon after the 10 days of curing. Nitrate is added to things like Salami and other dry cured sausage to keep the levels of Nitrites topped up over a period of months rather than days. The main reason that the USDA do not allow the use of Nitrates is the risk of it being converted to Nitrosamines when exposed to high temperatures during frying. I have had some of my meat lab tested for Nitrates and Nitrites over time and after 10 days of curing the Nitrate levels are still at their highest.

edit to correct spelling mistake


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

What is considered high temps?  Is that the reason for drying or baking at around 300-350?


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't give up on the TQ bacon.  Just made a batch with Bear's recipe and its delicious!  Follow his directions closely and you're all good!


----------



## butthead66 (Jun 1, 2016)

I believe it is part of Bear's instructions, but placing a sheet of parchment paper under the meat before rubbing is a great way to catch any excess, and makes it quite easy to place into the bag after the meat. This worked well for me the last few times I made bacon. Hope you find a way that suits you.

Jeff


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Butthead66 said:


> I believe it is part of Bear's instructions, but placing a sheet of parchment paper under the meat before rubbing is a great way to catch any excess, and makes it quite easy to place into the bag after the meat. This worked well for me the last few times I made bacon. Hope you find a way that suits you.
> 
> Jeff


I agree...I used one of those flexible cutting boards, then just poured any cure and sugar that fell into the bag.


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll have to re-read it I guess I didn't see that in the post I read on it...


----------



## hagar (Jun 1, 2016)

I have not tried dry curing...yet anyways. I just did my first bacon last month with Pop's and all I can say is I am down to a couple packages left. Great flavor and easy to do.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 1, 2016)

and when I dry cure...   just for peace of mind...  I will weigh my full batch of spices and cure #1 (all mixed together)...  and then split that in half and use half on one side of belly... other half on the other side.... pour what;s left in bag as stated above...


----------



## dukeburger (Jun 1, 2016)

I apply the TQ and brown sugar to the meat in the bag. Just sprinkle it evenly on all sides.

Whatever TQ falls off the meat will still be in the bag. Just close up the bag and work it from the outside if needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

Derag2 said:


> I looked at bear carvers deal but just found it to be a mess, it gets every where trying to rub it into the meat. Maybe a pan of some kind would have helped. I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away that fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal. It's belly bacon from the pig I had butchered, just seemed more messy than wanted. Hopfully it will be good bacon in the end, I added brown sugar like bear did and will rub pepper and whatnot on it after then cure for the overnight rest..


I cut my Bellies into thirds. I usually have Mrs Bear hold the bags open for me.

Then I put the TQ on both sides & the Brown Sugar while the piece is on a Dinner Plate.

Then after I put the piece in a bag, I scrape the TQ & BS into the bag before I close it & move on to the next piece.

Then after all the pieces are in the bags, I wash my hands & close the bags, so I don't get TQ and BS all over the Zipper or the outside of the bags.

The Paper and Flexible cutting boards would work Great !!

Bear


----------



## derag2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I cut mine into 2-3lbs chunks, then rubbed the TQ then the brown sugar.  I was using 1 gallon bags then switched to my 2 gallon bag and that help some.  I think the paper or a flexible board or just Appling it while inside the 2 gallon bag would help out....  I'll see how it turns out, if it's good tghen I'd give it another shot


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2016)

I use that method and never have had any problems.  I rub mine down in a tub then scrape all the leftover TQ & BS into the bag. Pretty simple !!

Gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Jun 19, 2016)

stovebolt said:


> Check out Bearcarver's posts. He uses Morton TQ with great success.
> 
> Chuck










   i use Bears method every time now and it has worked Every Time.....nuff said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## derag2 (Jun 20, 2016)

I got the bacon smoked up....  Its pretty good the smoke kinda covers up the sweet of sugar....  Turned out good.  I'll try pops brine next time and see what we like better...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 20, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> I apply the TQ and brown sugar to the meat in the bag. Just sprinkle it evenly on all sides.
> 
> Whatever TQ falls off the meat will still be in the bag. Just close up the bag and work it from the outside if needed. Hope this helps.


Sure works for me and without the mess and extra steps. A half belly will easily fit into a two gallon zip bag and yet allow plenty of room to work the cure.

T


----------



## wood fire steel (Jun 28, 2016)

I use a food safe plastic food storage bin I got at Cabelas. They sell them with the jerky supplies. Large enough to hold a whole belly length wise. 6 inch tall sides contain the mess. I rub all of my bellies down and stack them in the container to cure. Use a couple containers as I do about 50 pounds at a time. I just rotate the bellies every couple of days to make sure they get cured evenly. No mess at all. I use the same containers to pull my smoked pork butts and sauce them. They are $16-$17 dollars, last forever, and super convienent.


----------



## derag2 (May 31, 2016)

What a mess trying to keep it all together and rubbed in putting it in the bags.....  Hopfully it turns out I know I didn't get every bit in every bag but I tried....  This better be good bacon..  Next time around is going to pops brine.  Curing for 9 to 10 days just worked out better than 14 this time around..... Any tips for using this crap?


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 1, 2016)

Check out Bearcarver's posts. He uses Morton TQ with great success.

Chuck


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

What kind of bacon are you making? Don't forget that Tender Quick also contains Nitrate which is not approved for the production of bacon commercially in the USA. I know you are not producing this commercially but we still need to point out the USDA guidelines.

I must confess that I much prefer dry cure bacon over immersion cured bacon and so I now only use a dry rub. I prefer to make my own cure using cure#1 too rather than using a pre-mixed cure. All of the pre-mixed cures I have tried to date have always been way too salty.

The easiest way to apply the dry cure (be it Mortons or your own) is to blitz the cure, sugar and any spices to a powder in a coffee grinder and then apply it to the meat in a roasting pan. Don't worry if it does not all stick to the meat as, after you have placed the meat into the bag, you can brush any excess to one corner of the pan and pour it into the bag too.













Cure in bag.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 1, 2016






You may find that a little fine powder remains in the pan but this will actually only be a fraction of a gram and can be ignored.

You may find this helpful


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I looked at bear carvers deal but just found it to be a mess, it gets every where trying to rub it into the meat. Maybe a pan of some kind would have helped.   I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away that fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal.  It's belly bacon from the pig I had butchered, just seemed more messy than wanted. Hopfully it will be good bacon in the end, I added brown sugar like bear did and will rub pepper and whatnot on it after then cure for the overnight rest..


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

Derag2 said:


> I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away cthat fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal


The Nitrate is converted to Nitrite slowly by bacterial action and there will still be plenty of Nitrate still in the bacon after the 10 days of curing. Nitrate is added to things like Salami and other dry cured sausage to keep the levels of Nitrites topped up over a period of months rather than days. The main reason that the USDA do not allow the use of Nitrates is the risk of it being converted to Nitrosamines when exposed to high temperatures during frying. I have had some of my meat lab tested for Nitrates and Nitrites over time and after 10 days of curing the Nitrate levels are still at their highest.

edit to correct spelling mistake


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

What is considered high temps?  Is that the reason for drying or baking at around 300-350?


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't give up on the TQ bacon.  Just made a batch with Bear's recipe and its delicious!  Follow his directions closely and you're all good!


----------



## butthead66 (Jun 1, 2016)

I believe it is part of Bear's instructions, but placing a sheet of parchment paper under the meat before rubbing is a great way to catch any excess, and makes it quite easy to place into the bag after the meat. This worked well for me the last few times I made bacon. Hope you find a way that suits you.

Jeff


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Butthead66 said:


> I believe it is part of Bear's instructions, but placing a sheet of parchment paper under the meat before rubbing is a great way to catch any excess, and makes it quite easy to place into the bag after the meat. This worked well for me the last few times I made bacon. Hope you find a way that suits you.
> 
> Jeff


I agree...I used one of those flexible cutting boards, then just poured any cure and sugar that fell into the bag.


----------



## derag2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'll have to re-read it I guess I didn't see that in the post I read on it...


----------



## hagar (Jun 1, 2016)

I have not tried dry curing...yet anyways. I just did my first bacon last month with Pop's and all I can say is I am down to a couple packages left. Great flavor and easy to do.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 1, 2016)

and when I dry cure...   just for peace of mind...  I will weigh my full batch of spices and cure #1 (all mixed together)...  and then split that in half and use half on one side of belly... other half on the other side.... pour what;s left in bag as stated above...


----------



## dukeburger (Jun 1, 2016)

I apply the TQ and brown sugar to the meat in the bag. Just sprinkle it evenly on all sides.

Whatever TQ falls off the meat will still be in the bag. Just close up the bag and work it from the outside if needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

Derag2 said:


> I looked at bear carvers deal but just found it to be a mess, it gets every where trying to rub it into the meat. Maybe a pan of some kind would have helped. I understand that it's not usda compliant but if I remember right it's because commercial curing is faster and the nitrate doesn't go away that fast but on a 10 day cure the nitrate level is minimal. It's belly bacon from the pig I had butchered, just seemed more messy than wanted. Hopfully it will be good bacon in the end, I added brown sugar like bear did and will rub pepper and whatnot on it after then cure for the overnight rest..


I cut my Bellies into thirds. I usually have Mrs Bear hold the bags open for me.

Then I put the TQ on both sides & the Brown Sugar while the piece is on a Dinner Plate.

Then after I put the piece in a bag, I scrape the TQ & BS into the bag before I close it & move on to the next piece.

Then after all the pieces are in the bags, I wash my hands & close the bags, so I don't get TQ and BS all over the Zipper or the outside of the bags.

The Paper and Flexible cutting boards would work Great !!

Bear


----------



## derag2 (Jun 3, 2016)

I cut mine into 2-3lbs chunks, then rubbed the TQ then the brown sugar.  I was using 1 gallon bags then switched to my 2 gallon bag and that help some.  I think the paper or a flexible board or just Appling it while inside the 2 gallon bag would help out....  I'll see how it turns out, if it's good tghen I'd give it another shot


----------



## gary s (Jun 3, 2016)

I use that method and never have had any problems.  I rub mine down in a tub then scrape all the leftover TQ & BS into the bag. Pretty simple !!

Gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Jun 19, 2016)

stovebolt said:


> Check out Bearcarver's posts. He uses Morton TQ with great success.
> 
> Chuck










   i use Bears method every time now and it has worked Every Time.....nuff said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## derag2 (Jun 20, 2016)

I got the bacon smoked up....  Its pretty good the smoke kinda covers up the sweet of sugar....  Turned out good.  I'll try pops brine next time and see what we like better...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 20, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> I apply the TQ and brown sugar to the meat in the bag. Just sprinkle it evenly on all sides.
> 
> Whatever TQ falls off the meat will still be in the bag. Just close up the bag and work it from the outside if needed. Hope this helps.


Sure works for me and without the mess and extra steps. A half belly will easily fit into a two gallon zip bag and yet allow plenty of room to work the cure.

T


----------



## wood fire steel (Jun 28, 2016)

I use a food safe plastic food storage bin I got at Cabelas. They sell them with the jerky supplies. Large enough to hold a whole belly length wise. 6 inch tall sides contain the mess. I rub all of my bellies down and stack them in the container to cure. Use a couple containers as I do about 50 pounds at a time. I just rotate the bellies every couple of days to make sure they get cured evenly. No mess at all. I use the same containers to pull my smoked pork butts and sauce them. They are $16-$17 dollars, last forever, and super convienent.


----------

